# FAQs und Infos zum Computer-Forum



## Marcus (8. August 2003)

*Moderator dieses Forums*

rikman 

*Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums*

Fragen zum Thema Computer mit allem was dazu gehoert: Hardware, Software, Web, Tipps & Tricks, Programmieren

*Welche Fragen gehören hier her?*

Wenn du Probleme mit deinem Rechner hast, eine Software nicht funktioniert, du dich nicht ins Internet einwaehlen kannst, du bei deinem Webseiten Codereien nicht weiter kommst, usw. dann kannst du hier um Hilfe bitten.

Bei Fragen unbedingt mit angeben:
- Welches Betriebssystem nutz ihr?
- Was für Hardware ihr habt?
- Das Problem genau beschreiben, möglichst Fehlermeldungen posten (nicht nur schreiben "geht nicht")


*Wie wird sich hier benommen? / Was wird nicht geduldet?*

Wie ueberall in den Foren von mtb-news.de:


Keine Themen doppelt beginnen
Beitraege sauber halten
Keine Angriffe gegenüber anderen Forenmitgliedern, keine Flamewars
Kein Spam, keine unauthorisierte Werbung
siehe auch die Verhaltensregeln

Speziell keine Anfragen bzw. Angebote zu raubkopierter Software, Cracks, Seriennummern, illegale Links usw.!

*Oft gestellte Fragen*


Digitalkameras
Digitalkameras fuer Einsteiger
Popups durch Windows-Nachrichtendienst (Spam)
Bilder im Forum sind nicht zu sehen
Personal Firewall, Rechnerabsicherung
Welche Antivirus-Software?

Hast du ein Problem/eine Frage zu einem der eben genannten Themen, dann bitte dort weiterlesen und -schreiben. Neue Threads zum selben Thema werden u. U. kommentarlos entfernt bzw. geschlossen.

Hast du Vorschlaege zur Erweiterung dieser Liste, so schreibe einem Moderator dieses Forums eine PM oder Mail.


----------

